# WAMP sur mac?



## G4uthier (22 Décembre 2008)

bonjour,



J'aimerais savoir s'il existe quelque chose comme wamp sur mac?


Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Il y a déjà apache et php intégrés dans le système, faut juste installer mysql. 

Sinon : MAMP.


----------



## sebastiano (25 Décembre 2008)

Voici le lien pour MAMP : http://www.mamp.info/en/index.php


----------



## Harts (25 Décembre 2008)

moi j'utilise XAMPP pour mes bases de données et mon PHP, il est vraiment très efficace.

http://www.apachefriends.org/fr/xampp.html


----------



## G4uthier (16 Janvier 2009)

desole de repondre aussi tard.
Merci pour vos réponses mais je dois travailler avec POSTGRES et MAMP c'est du mysql?


----------



## grumff (16 Janvier 2009)

t'as un serveur apache integré à os x, t'emmerdes pas avec mamp, décommente le loadmodule dans /etc/apache2/httpd.conf et active le partage web.
Pour postgre, y'a une version mac sur le site de l'éditeur, ça s'installe en 3 clicks.


----------

